# Help! My baby has elbow dysplasia!



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi there and welcome! Most members are probably sleeping right now but I wanted to let you know that you have come to the right place, even if I for one don't have any first hand experience with the issue you are facing. 

From my extensive browsing of this site over the years, I am fairly certain that NO ONE on here will tell you that the surgery is a waste of money or that you are doing any wrong by your boy in having it done. Many pups on here have had hip replacements, elbow replacements and knee replacements - and have gone on to live long, full lives. I'm sure others will chime in shortly 

Mods reading this - you might want to move this thread to a different section so it gets the traffic it deserves!


----------



## Whitney311 (May 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply! I really appreciate your input! How do I move my post and where should I move it to??


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry I cant advise either, but I would do whatever I could to help my Tom. The forum mods will move your post so don't worry about that


----------



## Whitney311 (May 13, 2011)

Thank you! I appreciate it!!

I found this forum while doing research on my boy, read some posts and thought hmmm I want to join and get opinions from true dog lovers....hoping that a couple people would respond. I since looked around more and am seriously impressed and excited that I found this!! Everyone on here seems so engaged and helpful and genuinely animal people and I love that!! This is a great place!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Whitney311 said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it!!
> 
> I found this forum while doing research on my boy, read some posts and thought hmmm I want to join and get opinions from true dog lovers....hoping that a couple people would respond. I since looked around more and am seriously impressed and excited that I found this!! Everyone on here seems so engaged and helpful and genuinely animal people and I love that!! This is a great place!


Yes it sure is! You have come to the right place! Here is a thread you can look at which shows the journey of Milo, who recently had a hip replacement and then had to have a subsequent knee surgery...
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/91950-milos-hd-surgery.html

It might be helpful for you to read through it, so you can see what to expect during the recovery period.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I think you are doing exactly the right thing! If you have the opportunity to give your pup a full and happy life, go for it, and their is nothing a Golden enjoys more than being active and able to run and play pain free. The recovery/no activity period will be hard especially since your boy will be feeling better, but it will be worth it!


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

*our experience with elbow issues...*

Hi,

My dog had elbow surgery and now, 9 months later, the arthritis has already progressed. In hindsight, I'm not sure I would have done the surgery. Elbows are tough. The vets can do more for hips than they can elbows, by the nature of the joint.

I use Rimadyl sparingly (and check his bloodwork every 6 months), keep him slim and do not walk him on the roads, only woods, fields, and swim him as much as I can (I try for daily, except when it's too cold or iced over). He is on monthly Adequan injections, chiropractic adjustments, acupuncture and utrasound therapy. Any activity involving quick stops or turns is avoided (torgues the elbows). So, we only throw the ball sparingly.

I have found that the chiro/acupuncture/ultrasound has been the most effective. We go every 4 weeks and the 1st 2 weeks after, no issues, moves 100%. By week 3 a very slight limp after exercise and by week 4, it's definitely time to head back.

But, I'll do whatever I can to make him comfortable. I do not like looking at the expense sheet however.

Good luck with your decision and just realize that whatever decision you make for your dog is the right one. Every dog's success rate is different.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Although I'm so sorry it is under these conditions. 

I immediately thought of our member and mod here, Ljilly28. Her dog had bilateral elbow dysplasia and had surgery. Here are a few links for you. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ken-over-tango-bilateral-elbow-dysplasia.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...eed-standard/84328-imput-elbow-displasia.html


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

NewToGoldens said:


> Hi,
> 
> My dog had elbow surgery and now, 9 months later, the arthritis has already progressed. In hindsight, I'm not sure I would have done the surgery. Elbows are tough. The vets can do more for hips than they can elbows, by the nature of the joint.


That was the warning we got from the specialist when we were desperate to get our one golden into surgery to repair his elbows. He said that for a lot of the cases out there, that the dogs experience advanced arthritis by the time they are five. This was a really highly respected specialist at MSU saying this while our regular vets were pushing for surgery. 

So I guess be aware that elbow surgery isn't always the complete cure, even though it is the best route for the worst cases and DOES likely prevent even worse damage from occuring.

Our golden had severe bilateral elbow dysplasia, but it was not dehabilitating as some cases out there. The worst was when he was young and likely had pano in addition to the elbow dysplasia. Walking across a room he would have to stop a couple times to sit and lift his front legs up to get the weight off his elbows. This went away by the time he was 2 and with care and management he lived a full and relatively normal life. We still took him on hikes, but were aware of how much he could do without hurting himself. And he was a very happy dog. 

Definitely do the surgery, especially if you've consulted with an orthopedic specialist and they are performing the surgery. And make sure you discuss everything you have to do to make sure the surgery is successful. You will need to get your dog on glucosamine/chon/msm and have pain meds on hand regardless of whether you do the surgery or not.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

My girl Piper has elbow dysplasia (she's actually LJilly's dog's half sister). She never had it graded, but I'd guess it was moderate or maybe even mild. She had surgery almost a year ago and no one can tell there's anything wrong with her now (actually most couldn't tell there was anything wrong with her before, either). Since surgery, she has finished her JH and RN and she will compete in her first agility trial in 3 weeks. She pretty never has to take NSAIDs but I do have her on Adequan, Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM, and fish oil. If you haven't read the Joint Supplement sticky at the top of the health forum, you should (and not because I wrote it!). 

I'll be honest, I would rather have gotten a diagnosis of bad hips, but we have to deal with what we're dealt. I do think surgery is the best in the long run, but have no delusions that my girl is "fixed". I just want her to be as comfortable as possible for as long as possible and surgery was the best answer I had. I was lucky that my breeder supported me and the refund I recieved covered the cost of the surgery. I hope your breeder is doing the same.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am in favor of the surgery if the orthopedist is experienced. My dog Tango(Piper's 1/2 sister) has bialteral ED along with several more related goldens. In her case , she had fragments ( of coronoid process)in her joints, so there was no choice but surgery as it is like walking with pebbles in your shoes. She had severe dysplasia at 7 months. The surgery was an unbelievable success for Tango. She came out more sound the first five minutes after she woke up than she had been in months, and improved for months more. Now, you would never know she had a hobbling day in her life. I did let her go to her co owner, bc he takes her to history class when he teaches and lets her socialize all day in prep school, which is better than the all out spree that is my multidog household.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

So glad you found this forum.

I am sure there are others on here who have been through this.

I typed elbow dysplasia in SEARCH on top of this forum and it looks like you might find somthing in the 11 or 12 pages 
Click on this link and arrow down to bottom to go through the pages.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=105394


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is a link to the 'story' of our Ben who had bilateral elbow dysplasia ... 2 out of 3 potential problems in each 
I sort of put together his rehab story to try and help others as we had no idea what to expect
He is really good now, I think he limps a little after rising about once a month but he is still full energy and apart from trying to keep him low impact and lean he still copes with all his teeneager-activities 
All are different of course, but research is important to help you make a decision 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=105661
I'm just adding a quick reply now but will check in again tomorrow
Many of the links already suggested helped me a lot, good luck


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Yarra girl said:


> Here is a link to the 'story' of our Ben who had bilateral elbow dysplasia ... 2 out of 3 potential problems in each
> I sort of put together his rehab story to try and help others as we had no idea what to expect
> He is really good now, I think he limps a little after rising about once a month but he is still full energy and apart from trying to keep him low impact and lean he still copes with all his teeneager-activities
> All are different of course, but research is important to help you make a decision
> ...


I was unable to follow your link - so but I think I found the one you were talking about - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...86527-recovery-rehab-after-elbow-surgery.html


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks mm03gn - I put it in from the address bar, that's the one


----------



## Whitney311 (May 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your wonderful responses and very much appreciated help and links! I can't believe how wonderful this forum is! I don't feel like such a crazy animal lady when see so many who care so much! So many people think I'm nuts for spending this much. Seeing that some have had to do more than one surgery makes me soooo nervous. Not only for the money aspect but for the happiness of my Bentley as well. 

Bentley goes in tomorrow at 6:45. I HATE that I won't be able to take him home until Tuesday! We played hard this weekend...knowing this will be it for a very long time. Of course right on schedule after the weekend of fun he is limping all around the house. All weekend long I would look at him and feel sick, knowing the amount of pain he will be in, how hard it will be to keep him quiet and how horrible it will feel having to tell him he can't play when he gets bursts of energy. I wish I could explain to him that all of this is because I love him so much. 

Im so nervous about all of this. I am scared that I will do something wrong and hurt him more. I'm scared that I won't be able to keep him quiet. I'm scared to get him in and out of the car. I have read and seen soooo much information over the past week that I feel so overwhelmed and terrified that I won't get this right. I have had a million second thoughts. I know this is what he needs but I still find myself not wanting to put him through this. The recovery seems soooo long and so tough and it seems many are never able to really play again and that simply breaks my heart. Some get annoyed with the puppy bursts of energy that send dust flying throughout the house as the running circles commences but it warms me up inside with happiness. I'm going to miss that. He always stands up on me to give me hugs when I get home and I'm REALLY going to miss that! He gives GREAT hugs!

Can anyone tell me how the first week or so will be? From coming home after the surgery to a couple weeks after? What can I expect? My vet said recovery will be 6-8 weeks but many on here sound like it is much longer. Does this just depend on the situation or is there more to it then I have been told?

Again I REALLY appreciate all the help and support! Bentley and I are truly grateful! 

Whitney and Bentley

One last thing...how can I add a picture to a post? I wanted to post a couple pictures of Bentley


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

I think the first few days will be OK - I think Ben was quiet because he was confused then settled into the cage routine ... he didn't like it but he did it! The kids took turns sleeping next to him and he had lots of Kongs etc, and he was given a strong pain tablet for a few days ( Tramadol, not sure what it is in northern hemisphere) He was such a champ, even though he was still young he placed a lot of trust in us and his instincts
I added a few pics to Ben's story that show how he was shaved and bruised etc 
Warning - he did come home constipated which was probably the most distressing part, as I viewed every day as a day closer to recovery. Not sure if there is a pic of the door we used for a ramp to get in and out of the car, but he got used to that too! I think he did not keep his fluids up or it was from some of the medications eg anaesthetic, antibiotics, pain relief maybe re the constipation so just bad luck there vs a side effect of the procedure! 
Good luck, look forward to pics - will see if you have an album with your profile. 
ps - stop worrying so much!! use that love-energy for some positives  he is a very lucky dog to have you


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Whitney311 said:


> All weekend long I would look at him and feel sick, knowing the amount of pain he will be in, how hard it will be to keep him quiet and how horrible it will feel having to tell him he can't play when he gets bursts of energy. I wish I could explain to him that all of this is because I love him so much.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how the first week or so will be? From coming home after the surgery to a couple weeks after? What can I expect? My vet said recovery will be 6-8 weeks but many on here sound like it is much longer. Does this just depend on the situation or is there more to it then I have been told?


I felt like this too, but Tango came home without much pain. Her elbows had hurt so much before, she seemed more comfortable after. In fact, not only did she get her tramadol, but she also needed the sedative acepromizine bc she wanted to play instead of be careful & quiet. The main stress was keeping her busy with frozen marrow bones and tricks taught with a clicker bc they have to be so immobile.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Piper wasn't really sore after the surgery either. I was able to bring her home that evening (since I am a vet) and she was pretty doped up, but she was feeling so great that by the Friday after the surgery (surgery was Tuesday) that I went ahead and spayed her. She was in more pain from that surgery by far than the elbow surgery (but I got double duty out of our post-surgical rest!).


----------



## Whitney311 (May 13, 2011)

I took Bentley is about 6:30 this morning. He went in for surgery at 9:30. I called to check in about 1:30 bc I just couldn't wait anymore. Sure enough he was out of surgery but no one had called me. I feel pretty irritated that no once called but I'm trying to just focus on the fact that he is out and is ok. 

The only information I have is that he is very anxious and seems to be in a lot of pain but that surgery went well. The surgeon is suppose to call me when he is out of another surgery and update me. I'm anxious to hear many details.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you opted for the surgery and your boy did well. I'm sure a young boy like that will heal quickly. Please keep us updated on his recovery. Don't forget to post some pictures of Bentley.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am sorry you are going through this. My boy Trip had surgery OCD of the elbows so I am very familiar with the down time. It won't be easy, but you will get through this. Use this time for stationary training. Sit, stay, settle, speak, etc. Bentley is very lucky to have you...Thank you for loving him so much. Tell all those people who think you're crazy to bugger off. If Bentley were human, he would do the same for you!


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Hope all going well and Bentley is improving every day


----------



## JAN1960 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Elbow dysplasia*

Hello I am new to this forum and found the link on google. Noticed this post was May last year and wondered if anyone had surgery on their goldens elbows since this time. My year old goldie Millie was operated on 10 days ago. I realize that it is still early days but she still seems really uncomfortable, would be really grateful for any feedback


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

JAN1960 said:


> Hello I am new to this forum and found the link on google. Noticed this post was May last year and wondered if anyone had surgery on their goldens elbows since this time. My year old goldie Millie was operated on 10 days ago. I realize that it is still early days but she still seems really uncomfortable, would be really grateful for any feedback


Welcome to the forum. I cant help much because I have not experienced this with any of my dogs. Hopefully someone who has will chime in. You may get a better response by starting a new thread in the Health and Anatomy section of the forum

I hope Millie will recover quickly.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Does she have swelling? By day ten, Tango's incisions looked really good. She was on Rimadyl, Tramadol, and Acepromazine, a cocktail that truly helped her stay still enough. It is so stressful! Hang in there. By month 3, Tango was drastically better and by month 6 she looked like a normal dog.


----------

